# Jd 928e



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

what do you think about this one? Ariens built, I am assuming? 

John Deere Snow Blower


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

never mind, I saw another thread about this. Sure looks like a nice machine but I wonder how reliable they are.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

A little overpriced if you ask me. but then again WHAT DO I REALLY KNOW. around here.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------

